# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ¿Te interesaría participar de un evento gratuito en Chiclayo sobre producción de quinua?

## CultiVida

Estimados, estamos organizando un evento de producción y comercialización de quinua en Chiclayo para el mes de setiembre de este año, por lo que nos gustaría tomar contacto con todas las personas interesadas, para agregarlos a la base de datos y así poder enviarles toda la información sobre el evento. El ingreso sería libre, y estaría enfocado al tema productivo de la quinua en costa, donde abordaremos temas fitosanitarios de producción y de comercialización de quinua, y revisaremos las actuales cifras de exportación de nuestro preciado grano andino, entre otros temas importantes.  La ocasión será precisa para conocer más acerca de la producción de quinua en la costa del Perú, así que déjanos tu correo y datos personales en este tema, o escríbenos a mcueva@cultivida.org.pe para agregarte a la base de datos del evento.  Muchas gracias por su interés, sus comentarios y sus sugerencias para realizar un buen evento de quinua en Chiclayo durante el mes de setiembre.  *Informes:*   e-mail: mcueva@cultivida.org.peTemas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora participará en seminario de la FAO y Aladi sobre la quinua CHICLAYO: SEMINARIO GRATUITO  ALIBABA.COM: Un aliado para tu negocio y E-COMMERCE- de lo convencional a lo virtual Evento de discusión sobre Transgénicos - ADEX Article: Mincetur asistirá a evento sobre legislación de la Unión Europea en productos de origen avícola

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, Jairo Alarcon

----------


## jolucaba

José Luis Calvo Barrios, Región Moquegua, rpm #996699135, jolucaba@hotmail.com. GRACIAS

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

Florencio Antón Rumiche
Zona Sechura, Bajo Piura. fantonr@speedy.com.pe

----------


## LUCAR´S

Juan Carlos Llacsahuanga Amaningo jmllacsa@hotmail.com desde Piura Gracias.

----------


## polchy

Paul Saavedra LLiuya, Región Lima, mi correo es agropadysa@gmail.com. 
saludos.

----------


## EQUIS

Soy de Inclán- Tacna  mi nombre es Xavier Cohaíla Aduvire, mi celular es. #952806163, mi correo xca01@hotmail.com

----------


## anyelo120

ROSMEL ANYELO ROJAS CÓRDOVA; Chiclayo, Lambayeque; rpm: #964792261

----------


## CultiVida

Muchas gracias a todos los interesados en el evento. Pronto les estaremos enviando más información a sus correos y a través de AgroFórum. Saludos.

----------


## ivancix

Hola, mi correo es ivanh_22@hotmail.com, estoy muy interesado. 
muchas gracias.

----------


## olga_luna

hola mi correo es olguitahl@hotmail.com estoymuy interesada

----------


## Luis Hernández Cubas

Sí me interesa participar mi correo es lshc02@hotmail.com, resido en Chiclayo.

----------


## Cesrin

si me interesa riegosdelnorte@gmail.com gracias

----------


## Cesar Ricasca

cesar ricasca  padilla   cesarrp.0618@gmail.com

----------


## marco

MARCO ANTONIO RIVERA.PUNTA DE BOMBON,ISLAY,AREQUIPA marcolp31@msn.com
ME GUSTARIA PARTICIPAR

----------


## susan788

Me interesa mucho, mi Nombre es: Susan Lourdes Ortega Asencios, Celular: 995119547, Correo: susan7_88@hotmail.com. Ing. Agroindustrial.Saludos. Espero su respuesta.y Que me consideren para participar en el evento.

----------


## hlcgp

Si me gustaría participar en este evento sobre la producción de quinua hlcgp@hotmail.com, hlcgpe@gmail.com

----------


## CultiVida

Gracias a todos por su interés. 
Están cordialmente invitados al 2do Foro Agrario:  *El cultivo de la quinua y el desarrollo de la pequeña y mediana agricultura * *Fecha*: 25 de Septiembre *Hora*: 5:00 pm *Lugar*: Hotel Casa Andina, Av. Federico Villarreal 115. Chiclayo - Perú. *Informes e Inscripciones*: T. 241-4422 Anexo 120 *E-mail*: eventos@prisma.net.pe

----------


## Vicente

Vicente Mamani Ramos
Olmos - Lambayeque
E-mail: vmamaniramos@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, para informarles que están todos inscritos para participar del II Foro Agrario de CultiVida, donde se estarán tocando temas importantes sobre el manejo del cultivo, el MIP en quinua, y los residuos de pesticidas, que está trayendo algunos problemas a la quinua producida en la región costera del país. Por favor no desaprovechen esta oportunidad para informarse al respecto, que el evento es gratuito gracias al esfuerzo de la empresa CultiVida y del Ing. Manuel Cueva. 
Los esperamos este 25 de setiembre en el hotel Casa Andina de Chiclayo (Sala Huaca de Oro). Lleguen temprano por favor porque los cupos son limitados, y ustedes tienen la preferencia por ya estar inscritos. 
Allí nos vemos para intercambiar información y establecer nuevos contactos entre todos. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## CultiVida

*A PROPÓSITO DE RESIDUOS VIOLATORIOS DE PLAGUICIDAS EN EL CULTIVO DE LA QUINUA* 
Es urgente la creación del Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas 
Escribo estas línes con la esperanza de que quienes rigen los destinos de la agricultura peruana, reflexionen sobre la necesidad e importancia de un Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas 
Dentro del esquema de producción de un cultivo agrícola tenemos como un insumo muy importante a los plaguicidas. Los plaguicidas cumplen el rol de controlar y/o prevenir los problemas fitosanitarios ó plagas y como quiera que el producto final de un cultivo son los alimentos, es que los plaguicidas deben ser cuidadosamente elegidos y aplicados. 
La presencia de residuos violatorios en nuestra quinua, ha originado el rechazo de algunos envíos por Estados Unidos, hecho que nos obliga a reflexionar sobre el uso y manejo adecuado de los plaguicidas; no solo cuando exportamos sino tambien para el consumo nacional, pues nuestra salud importa tanto como la de los habitantes del pais que nos compra la quinua. 
Es de mi interés colaborar con la iniciativa del gobierno de impulsar el cultivo la quinua entre los pequeños y medianos agricultores, como una alternativa para que ellos salgan de la pobreza y como un cultivo de reconversión frente a otros que demandan mas agua y quizas con menos ganancia. 
La primera limitante al elegir un plaguicida es que en muchos casos el mercado de destino no es uno solo, sino varios países y cada cual con exigencias de diferentes sobre plaguicidas. 
Los compradores de alimentos cada vez están más preocupados por los residuos plaguicidas y ponen medidas cada vez más restrictivas en términos de seguridad de alimentos calidad y fiabilidad de la entrega. En este contexto es importante que los agricultores cuenten con información actualizada de los plaguicidas registrados en su cultivo, tanto para los paises a los cuales se exportara; como los de nuestro país y tambien las listas de Límites Máximo de Residuos (LMRs) de los países importadores, con el fin de que la quinua exportada cumpla con los requisitos establecidos y no haya residuos violatorios . 
El hecho de que un plaguicida tenga LMRs en el país importador y/o en el Perú no es garantía para el cumplimiento de los LMRs ,ya que intervienen muchos factores como son el número de aplicaciones, el tiempo entre la ultima aplicación y la cosecha, dosis, epoca de aplicación, si el alimento se exporta fresco procesado y otros elementos que determinan el nivel de residuos detectables en el alimento final.  *La recomendación que hacemos es:*   Que el manejo fitosanitario de la Quinua debe hacerse dentro de un Manejo Integrado de Plagas, en el que se utilicen todas las alternativas y herramientas de control disponible de manera oportuna.Preferir aplicar plaguicidas modernos, selectivos a insectos beneficos y de tiempos de espera y LMRs “cero”Aplicar plaguicidas que tienen LMRs establecidos en los paises destino y en el Perú. Rotar ingredientes activos para evitar acumulación de residuos.Evaluar variedades de quinua resistentes a enfermedades e insectos plagasDefinir un paquete tecnologico para el cultivo de la quinua,con labores culturales, variedades, fertilización, riego, etc,etc.Hacer análisis de residuos antes de enviar su producción para validar los niveles permitidosProveer a los agricultores la listas de los LMRs para los paises destinos y el Perú y un programa de aplicaciones para que no haya residuos violatorios en la quinua. 
Finalmente solicito al MINAGRI y sus organismos especializados establezcan ya un Programa Nacional de Manejo Integrado de Plagas para evitar estos casos y otros que puedan presentarse, pues no solo interesa la salud de los habitantes de los paises a los que exportamos sino tambien la salud de todos los Peruanos.

----------


## MARTIN ROMAN

Si estoy interesado mi correo es martinroman05@outlook.com

----------


## anyelo120

Si estoy interesado, mi correo es anyelo120@hotmail.com

----------


## MARTIN ROMAN

Estoy muy interesado en tener mas conocimiento sobre producción de quinua en costa para aplicarlo en piura, conocer proveedores de semillas y usos de productos químicos permitidos Email: martinroman05@outlook.com

----------


## farcared

Estoy interesado mi nombre es Edilberto Farro Carpio informes@serviagroperu.com  zona: valle chancay-lambayeque

----------

